# Foreward and Back



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Soon you wont know wether you are coming to or going back 



Egypt's government to re-apply daylight saving time - Politics - Egypt - Ahram Online


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

I thought the rule was they couldn't have Ramadan during daylight saving hours. Do you remember the year when they changed to summer time, changed back to winter time for Ramadan, then back to summer time, then back to winter time in the autumn!!


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Gounie said:


> I thought the rule was they couldn't have Ramadan during daylight saving hours. Do you remember the year when they changed to summer time, changed back to winter time for Ramadan, then back to summer time, then back to winter time in the autumn!!



They wont be having Ramadan during daylight saving hours as they are moving the clocks foreward one hour then putting them back again for Ramadan so it will be the same scenario all over again.


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

And whatever time it is, Easy Jet will always say we are two hours ahead just before landing at Hurghada


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

Forward and back and forward and back!

Time changes in year 2014 for Egypt – Cairo


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Just to makes things clear, here is the schedule for daylight saving in Egypt this year. Ok got, it? Copy and keep!

16 May 2014 - Daylight Saving Time Starts 
When local standard time is about to reach 
Friday, 16 May 2014 00:00:00 clocks are turned forward 1 hour to 
Friday, 16 May 2014 01:00:00 local daylight time instead.

June 29, 2014 - Daylight Saving Time Ends 
When local daylight time is about to reach 
Sunday, 29 June 2014, 01:00:00 clocks are turned backward 1 hour to 
Sunday, 29 June 2014 00:00:00 local standard time instead.

July 29, 2014 - Daylight Saving Time Starts 
When local standard time is about to reach 
Tuesday, 29 July 2014, 00:00:00 clocks are turned forward 1 hour to 
Sunday, 29 July 2014, 01:00:00 local daylight time instead .

September 25, 2014 - Daylight Saving Time Ends 
When local daylight time is about to reach 
Friday, September 26, 2014 00:00:00 clocks are turned backward 1 hour to 
Sunday, 25 September 2014, 23:00:00 local standard time instead.


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

I don't see what the problem is with Ramadan and daylight saving.
the fasting times are determined by dawn and dusk regardless of the time?
In the UK we have BST - and people still observe Ramadan.


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Exactly, it is all in the mind.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Helen Ellis said:


> Just to makes things clear, here is the schedule for daylight saving in Egypt this year. Ok got, it? Copy and keep!
> 
> 16 May 2014 - Daylight Saving Time Starts
> When local standard time is about to reach
> ...



I am figuring out how turning back the clock on Friday 26th Sept brings you to Sunday the 25th


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Try again lol not sure what happened with the copy and paste before! 
16 May 2014 - Daylight Saving Time Starts
When local standard time is about to reach
Friday, 16 May 2014, 00:00:00 clocks are turned forward 1 hour to
Friday, 16 May 2014, 01:00:00 local daylight time instead.

29 Jun 2014 - Daylight Saving Time Ends
When local daylight time is about to reach
Sunday, 29 June 2014, 01:00:00 clocks are turned backward 1 hour to
Sunday, 29 June 2014, 00:00:00 local standard time instead.

July 29, 2014 - Daylight Saving Time Starts 
When local standard time is about to reach 
Tuesday, 29 July 2014, 00:00:00 clocks are turned forward 1 hour to 
Tuesday, 29 July 2014, 01:00:00 local daylight time instead.
25 Sep 2014 - Daylight Saving Time Ends

When local daylight time is about to reach
Friday, 26 September 2014, 00:00:00 clocks are turned backward 1 hour to
Thursday, 25 September 2014, 23:00:00 local standard time instead


----------

